
Computer Utopias - jonathanedwards
http://chrisnovello.com/teaching/risd/computer-utopias/
======
ibdknox
I sincerely wish there had been a class like this when I was in school. The
reading list here has some really fascinating stuff in it, several of which
I'd never seen before, many of which are things that have inspired Eve. It's
really exciting to see more people starting to dig into alternative ways of
thinking about computation. More generally, it'd be nice to see more classes
that encourage thinking about all the coloring we could do outside of the
lines.

~~~
paperkettle
Hey! Thanks so much for the kind words! Your work was an inspiration for the
course and everpresent in our conversations!!

------
acconrad
Chris is a personal friend and really on the verge of something amazing. We
talked about this very class in May and he's really pushing the boundaries on
things - the collection here is a good start for someone to start to really
think differently.

------
nickbauman
Brings to mind Bret Victor's screed on the touch interface. Brilliant. Will be
relevant for a long time to come, sadly.
[http://worrydream.com/#!/ABriefRantOnTheFutureOfInteractionD...](http://worrydream.com/#!/ABriefRantOnTheFutureOfInteractionDesign)

------
chazu
Looks really awesome, I echo ibdknox's sentiments - I'm a bit suprised not to
see Pandora's Vox
([http://folksonomy.co/?permalink=2299](http://folksonomy.co/?permalink=2299))
by Humdog
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmen_Hermosillo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmen_Hermosillo))
on the reading list - I reckon you'd find it very interesting.

------
idlewords
This is an interesting link collection, but it's framed in the worst kind of
academic prose. I wish the author had the intellectual courage to write more
plainly.

~~~
acconrad
This is how he is - he even speaks like this; there was never a lack of
courage I am certain of that.

------
tempodox
I could have done with a little less distraction in the presentation but the
article collection is interesting.

------
catshirt
this guys website is awesome, his course looks awesome, and his projects &
mission are admirable. consider me mancrushing.

